
Why Digital Assistants Are a Privacy Nightmare - jonbaer
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/05/the-privacy-problem-with-digital-assistants/483950/?single_page=true
======
rguerreschi
Even if it's run on the client, it'll still be vulnerable to scalable privacy
abuse by a large number of actors via malware, just like end-2-end encryption.

